# Looking for Fulfillment - comfort colors



## UncleSparky (Dec 27, 2016)

Hello, I'm looking for a fulfillment company to integrate with my Shopify store. I would use ThePrintful but they do not have Comfort Colors brand shirts as an option.

Does anyone know of a fulfillment company that prints on Comfort Colors (long sleeve pocket t shirts) and preferably has a fast turnaround time?

Must be very reliable! Looking to do long term business.

Thanks!


----------

